# New Holland TC40D cold starting problem



## Bob Dirickson (Jul 27, 2017)

Bought a used TC40D this past summer. Now that it's down in the 20's and 30's I having a hard time getting it started. I'm thinking there might be a problem with the glow plugs. If I turn the key to the first position the glow plug light comes on for about 3 seconds and then goes out. If I leave the key in that position for about 30 to 45 seconds then try cranking it will crank but won't turn over. Leaving the key in that first position longer does no good. It will crank but not fire. If I wait a minute or two then repeat the process the next time the glow plug light doesn't even come on and still it won't fire. Anyone have any ideas on what I need to check or look at? Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your glow plug timer. It will look like this http://www.messicks.com/part/sba385870301/timer

The model for Kubota works too, much less expensive: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NGK-LAMPTI...ash=item23969605df:g:F7YAAOSwSQFaS1cn&vxp=mtr


----------



## Bob Dirickson (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank for the info. Just bought one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bob Dirickson (Jul 27, 2017)

One more question on this. I took a quick look and can't locate where this glow plug time is at. Can anyone give me a general idea where to look?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bob, have a look at the attached parts diagram.


----------



## Bob Dirickson (Jul 27, 2017)

BigT said:


> Bob, have a look at the attached parts diagram.
> 
> View attachment 36786


Fantastic! Thanks so much BigT.


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

Other possibilities:

Make sure your parking brake is set and that your PTO lever is not even slightly out of the off position. Wiggle the lever -- common problem.


----------

